# Spay Day! Sadie Lou!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw! I'm sure everything is going to go well! She looks so pretty in those pictures... How can there be nobody that wants to take her home and love her to pieces?!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Aw! I'm sure everything is going to go well! She looks so pretty in those pictures... How can there be nobody that wants to take her home and love her to pieces?!


Gary keeps telling me to calm down. lol. 

Thanks! I brushed her and spritzed some yummy smelling stuff on her last night so she'd be all nice today for them.  I have NO IDEA how no one wants her. People don't want to step up to the plate and have her taken care of (spayed/shots/booby) I guess. It's better that people like that don't take her anyway, they wouldn't take complete care of her.

We got a bandanna today and some fabric paint. I'm gonna write "ADOPT ME!" on it and we're gonna walk around town with her. I'm gonna type up a bio about her, print off a whole bunch of copies and hand them to people who show interest.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope all goes well for Sadie Lou....keep us updated.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Gary keeps telling me to calm down. lol.
> 
> Thanks! I brushed her and spritzed some yummy smelling stuff on her last night so she'd be all nice today for them.  I have NO IDEA how no one wants her. People don't want to step up to the plate and have her taken care of (spayed/shots/booby) I guess. It's better that people like that don't take her anyway, they wouldn't take complete care of her.
> 
> We got a bandanna today and some fabric paint. I'm gonna write "ADOPT ME!" on it and we're gonna walk around town with her. I'm gonna type up a bio about her, print off a whole bunch of copies and hand them to people who show interest.


That's a great idea 

Maybe also now that she's been spayed/de-tumoured, she will appeal to the lab rescues in the area too? We should get in touch with the lab rescues in Ontario too, and if they can take them we can ask Melissa to bring Sadie back with her in a few weeks.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> That's a great idea
> 
> Maybe also now that she's been spayed/de-tumoured, she will appeal to the lab rescues in the area too? We should get in touch with the lab rescues in Ontario too, and if they can take them we can ask Melissa to bring Sadie back with her in a few weeks.


I'm pretty upset with the "rescues" around here that I tried contacting. I'd personally rather find Sadie a home myself than to have her go there. Not bashing rescues... but... yeah. Maybe the ones in Ontario are better and more responsible. 

We do have a prospective adopter. One of Gary's old friends. She's married and LOVES dogs. Only problem, they have a bull dog... male... and Sadie doesn't seem too fond of Mojo now. Before it was Missy that pushed her buttons, but now she gets SUPER angry at Mojo for even just walking past her. We're gonna get together and see how well she gets along with their dog (his name is Spoofee... or something... Spoofee and Sadie! LOL) and hopefully they will adopt her! They said they were looking for a second dog! 

I have a feeling we'll have good luck now that she's spayed/de-tumored LOL.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

janine said:


> I hope all goes well for Sadie Lou....keep us updated.


Thank you!! I will!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jen, I just sent an e-mail to lab-rescue.ca (Ontario Lab Rescue) to see if they can help us out to take Sadie in and find her a furever home. :crossfing


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, and have you looked to see if Sadie has any microchips or tattoos?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

She doesn't have any tattoos, we didn't check for a microchip. Honestly... I don't want her to go back to wherever she came from, if she DID have a microchip. She was abused by being bred over and over. 

Good news though, they called and said she's done with surgery and woke up fine! We're gonna pick her up around 5:45 tonight!!! I'm so excited to see her!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Good news though, they called and said she's done with surgery and woke up fine! We're gonna pick her up around 5:45 tonight!!! I'm so excited to see her!!!


That is great news!! 

I also have some good news for you too. Here is part of the e-mail response I got from the Ontario Lab Rescue:



> Hi Steph, I am pretty sure we can help Sadie but would need to ask a few more questions. Why dont you cc Jen on this note so she can dialogue with us as well.




They just want some more information on Sadie and some pictures. I am copying you in on the response so you can fill her in - check your gmail shortly!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so glad she made it through her surgery ok!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad everything went ok. If I was her, I probably wouldn't be in a good mood having all that done in one day. Maybe now she can find a wonderful home. She's so beautiful.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, she's home. Steph, that's awesome, I'll email her back tomorrow. I have to be quick on here, I'm here and Sadie's at home. 

She's super out of it. The girls at the vet kept saying how sweet she was, though. She made friends with the clinic cat (which is amazing because all she wants to do with Mit is play) ... she was snuggling with the cat. lol.

She doesn't have the cone on, yet. I'll do that when I go back home.

14 days with limited activity. By the 14th day she can have her stitches out. 

We both thank you all again for your donations. This couldn't have happened without them. Bless you all. 

Here are some pictures. There's one of the incision, I put it at the end in case you get grossed out by things like that. 

She was staring like this... for a long time. LOL. 









After we got inside, I made her bed up. We have the tv and a little air mattress set up on the other side, for me. We're having a slumber party tonight (and for the next few nights.)









Her booby booboo. I haven't even seen her other booboo...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery for her!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So glad to hear everything we fine for Sadie today and she's home.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor Sadie looks so sad! Tell her that it's a good thing - no more babies and she'll be much more aerodynamic without the boobie tumour! 

Wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad she is doing well and praying she finds a sweet loving family!!! You are wonderful for fostering her!!!


----------

